# Baby sittin Colin



## Chiller (Nov 7, 2007)

Well looks like Condo life got to Colin a bit, and he came to visit his uncle Chiller for halloween. Been having a blast the last couple o weeks. The first day I decided to show him the other side of halloween and go see the haunted house. 
Colin put on his favorite halloween shirt and posed beside my coffin in the car. 



 
"O.k little buddy fasten your seatbelt" Hm...looks like that was a bit of an issue​

 
On the way over to Boneyard, we chatted about some of the haunted rides we had and the first thing Colin wanted to do was go in the coffin for a spin.  He was a little shaken up but he survived the burial:lmao:​

 

.......more to come​


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG, you put Colin in a _casket_????!!!  Sheesh! He's gonna come back all traumatized.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 7, 2007)

Muuuuaaaaahhahahahahaha! Excellent stuff


----------



## Chiller (Nov 13, 2007)

After the halloween cleanup, Colin wanted to help out around the house before we started building for next year. Only got 2 weeks of free time before we have to get some supplies to build some new gravestones. First on the list was the leaves. Colin eyed this pile while went to get bags.....


 
Wasnt long before I heard that familiar sound....cowabunga!!!!!!!!!!!!!​

 
The ever helpful Kane to the rescue to fetch Colin from possible suffocation.​

 

.............Dont tell Anty...but I Colin needs his ear pierced.:lmao:​


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

awe cute series.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 13, 2007)

Can I ask what your neighbours think of you now?


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Can I ask what your neighbours think of you now?


 

They have lost hope.   A lot stare out windows at me...ya know..that one eyed behind the curtain look.   Some talk to me in wonder, some just walk by.   Some cross the street when the approach my house, and some will try to sneak by on the side walk, hoping to go un-noticed...but I have their number...whwhahahahaha... Some whisper, but some will say...what is he up to now.  I can hear the whispers too, so dont try this at home. 
  Wait till Anty sees Colin...she wont recognize him.   His favorite band is now W.A.S.P.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2007)

:stun::stun::stun::stun::stun::stun::stun::stun:

He _needs_ his ear pierced, or he _got_ his ear pierced, by Kane????? Not that I'm mad at Kane...he did, after all, save Colin from suffocating. Can't blame Colin either...a pile of freshly raked leaves is truly irrisistable. He better not be having too much fun...I want him to want to come home ya know.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2007)

.......so..I guess I should not tell you about Coleen. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

We got the ear pierced for ya too. Might need a few more....lookin a little bear..get it. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL how fun!! 

Amber


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2007)

You pierced my bear??? (That better be the _only _piercing, buddy!)


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2007)

hmmmmmm....maybe a tatoo is next :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 14, 2007)

Odd, I can't see the pics any more - where are you hosting them Chiller?


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Odd, I can't see the pics any more - where are you hosting them Chiller?


  Hm....I can see them.  I dont think the host was down at all.  These are on Villagephotos.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 14, 2007)

Got them - bloody local firewall doesn't like villagephotos. Interested to find that Alias doesn't seem to work with Firefox though.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 14, 2007)

I knew it was a mistake to let Colin leave the UK


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, let's just say he's certainly had his horizons broadened!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Well, let's just say he's certainly had his horizons broadened!


 Might even get lucky with Coleen too, if things go his way.   noooo...I wont post pics of that.  :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 23, 2007)

Well....the time has come where I have to bid farewell to Colin. Before he leaves to go home to Momma Jeanney tomorrow, I had a one more chore to get done around the house. The C word lights.  Took a while to get this sorted out. 



 
Hey Anty...you have a new room mate. Colleen is coming home with Colin.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2007)

Heehee, the time-honoured tradition of trying to untangle the Christmas lights!!! I'm sure Colin was glad to help out.

(Did that tart capture Colin's heart? Hmmmpf, she's gotta past MY inspection first!)


----------



## Chiller (Nov 23, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, the time-honoured tradition of trying to untangle the Christmas lights!!! I'm sure Colin was glad to help out.
> 
> (Did that tart capture Colin's heart? Hmmmpf, she's gotta past MY inspection first!)


 

Yep...she did Anty..and shes coming home to you. The first thing ya gotta do is git er some clothes.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, I understand now how she won him over so quickly.....


----------



## Chiller (Nov 23, 2007)

Naked chicks will do that to a guy.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

Chiller said:


> Naked chicks will do that to a guy.



where?? :cyclops:


----------

